# Tree-mek in action



## Gerasimek (Aug 19, 2015)

Seeing is believing.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Aug 19, 2015)

Man that looks like a game changer! What does something like that cost? Couple hundred k?


----------



## Tree94 (Aug 19, 2015)

wow


----------



## Hoowasat (Aug 19, 2015)

Impressive piece of machinery, but the video has left me wondering about one aspect. I noticed that while the video displayed a lot of cutting and removal, it only showed a very short glimpse of the device moving into position. That leaves me wondering how many attempts are needed for the operator to position the grapple where he wants it. I did wonder shortly if the operator could work better if he stood to the side, but concluded the operator's vantage point is probably best as shown so he can move the grapple directly between him and the target ... leaving only depth perception as the only hurdle.


----------



## acer-kid (Aug 19, 2015)

Looks like I'm out a job.


----------



## Gerasimek (Aug 19, 2015)

Hoowasat said:


> Impressive piece of machinery, but the video has left me wondering about one aspect. I noticed that while the video displayed a lot of cutting and removal, it only showed a very short glimpse of the device moving into position. That leaves me wondering how many attempts are needed for the operator to position the grapple where he wants it. I did wonder shortly if the operator could work better if he stood to the side, but concluded the operator's vantage point is probably best as shown so he can move the grapple directly between him and the target ... leaving only depth perception as the only hurdle.


 It's nothing to position the grapple. I cut that footage out because it was boring to watch. All you do is extend up, tilt the head to match the angle of the limb, grab, cut, bring it down. Piece of cake.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Aug 19, 2015)

Honestly im glad to see things like this evolving in the industry. While it will never replace a climber in some situations, the fact that it works will only spark new innovations to make them more efficient and safer. Anything to reduce risk and improve production is great in my eyes. Everything had its start, this seems to have a pretty good one. It wouldnt get to most of the jobs my company gets but I could see it making lots of money with a city contract. If you had a quick change head for a stump grinder. $$$$$$$


----------



## gtrees (Aug 19, 2015)

Gerasimek said:


> Seeing is believing.



When can I meet up with you and check that thing out in person. That is bad ass


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 19, 2015)

acer-kid said:


> Looks like I'm out a job.


Yeah now only the rich can be tree men


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 19, 2015)

All of us will be known as hacks now[emoji1]


----------



## arborlicious (Aug 20, 2015)

Made the top of the tree look easy but what about the rest? Does the unit get taken off and then back to normal knuckleboom hooks and slings?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 20, 2015)

Any idea what the weight rating is? Looks to be a Mecanil grapple?

I'd be worried about having the whole sha-bang come down from cutting a piece that's too heavy.


----------



## Gerasimek (Aug 20, 2015)

Wayne Wilkinson said:


> Honestly im glad to see things like this evolving in the industry. While it will never replace a climber in some situations, the fact that it works will only spark new innovations to make them more efficient and safer. Anything to reduce risk and improve production is great in my eyes. Everything had its start, this seems to have a pretty good one. It wouldnt get to most of the jobs my company gets but I could see it making lots of money with a city contract. If you had a quick change head for a stump grinder. $$$$$$$


I live and work in a half rural, half city area. I'm busy every day. I do all of my work and take trees down now for other tree services. I don't do contracts because I never win them because my prices are too high. I specialize in removals only now and have one only employee.


----------



## Gerasimek (Aug 20, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Any idea what the weight rating is? Looks to be a Mecanil grapple?
> 
> I'd be worried about having the whole sha-bang come down from cutting a piece that's too heavy.


It's a Mecanil SG220. 18" bar. From the ground you can lift 4,000lbs. Up in the tree is different. I make a habit of taking small pieces (500lbs or less) for safety and always remind myself that I'm taking a tree down by myself while standing on the ground!


----------



## Gerasimek (Aug 20, 2015)

Send me a pm. Ive


gtrees said:


> When can I meet up with you and check that thing out in person. That is bad ass


Ive had guys fly in from Louisiana, Indiana, New Jersey...


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Aug 20, 2015)

While I can not afford it, I would like to see it in person as well. I could see it getting big in the future.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 20, 2015)

So it's yours? In that video I wouldn't have guessed those big pieces to be only 500lbs.


----------



## Tree94 (Aug 20, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> In that video I wouldn't have guessed those big pieces to be only 500lbs.




I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## Gerasimek (Aug 20, 2015)

Wayne Wilkinson said:


> While I can not afford it, I would like to see it in person as well. I could see it getting big in the future.


 I will be at the Paul Bunyan Show with it this fall if you'd like to see it.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Aug 20, 2015)

Is that the one in Ohio?


----------



## ATH (Aug 20, 2015)

You marketing those yet or just your services?


----------



## Gerasimek (Aug 20, 2015)

ATH said:


> You marketing those yet or just your services?


I designed the tree-mek, but, unfortunately, I didn't invent anything. Anybody can build one. Tiffin Loader Crane really worked hard for me to get it right. There are several being built as we speak at Tiffin right now.
I'm just glad the technology is available now so I can continue doing what I like without risk of personal injury and I can make great money as well.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 21, 2015)

Thing I see is; yes its nice but like all expensive equipment a climber can still compete price wise, so our jobs are safe lol. Just because that machine makes it easy does not mean its going to be cheaply done I wouldn't think!


----------



## ATH (Aug 21, 2015)

Tiffin is 30 minutes from me. Wonder if they'll let me demo one for a few weeks


----------



## ATH (Aug 21, 2015)

You don't have to invent something to help market it... For example, if you took 1%-1.5% of the sale price (plus travel expenses) to help somebody get setup with one and train them how to use it that could make a worthwhile day's work.


----------



## Gerasimek (Aug 21, 2015)

ATH said:


> You don't have to invent something to help market it... For example, if you took 1%-1.5% of the sale price (plus travel expenses) to help somebody get setup with one and train them how to use it that could make a worthwhile day's work.


Honestly, this thing makes so much money that there is no way anyone could afford to pay me to come out and use it unless it was somewhere warm in the winter. I might consider that. 
It's hard to believe the amount of work it does. It's a crane, log loader, bucket truck if I need it to be. It takes limbs directly from tree top to chipper so no dragging. Hardly any clean up because the only area seeing any action is at the chipper. Extends your season because you can reach so far into a yard or over a house from a street or driveway to avoid wet yards. Hell, I don't even take my mini to work anymore. I don't need it unless I'm cleaning up stumps. I could go on and on about it. 
Most importantly, it shows up for work everyday and no crew.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 21, 2015)

Its cool and all but i don't see our company replacing 40 climbers with one.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 21, 2015)

18" cutoff capacity won't remove a very big tree. Whatcha gonna do if you grab hold of a 20" branch over the house and then discover you can't quite cut it off? That would be a very bad time to discover that you had exceeded the cutoff capacity.

I was in a somewhat large pin oak today. There wasn't much wood smaller than 18" lower than 30' in the air. I think the climbers will still be needed. 

I call bull on eliminating the mini and making money with only one man for assistance. Somebody has to get the larger chunks cut up and hauled out. I can see having a nice business doing hourly work for tree services willing to finish the job for you.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 21, 2015)

Wayne Wilkinson said:


> Man that looks like a game changer! What does something like that cost? Couple hundred k?



This should give you a good idea. Add a humongus crane and you are in business.

http://www.machinio.com/listings/74...-mecanil-sg220-f-ldehoved-in-dk-5892-gudbjerg


----------



## Gerasimek (Aug 21, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Its cool and all but i don't see our company replacing 40 climbers with one.


I


pdqdl said:


> 18" cutoff capacity won't remove a very big tree. Whatcha gonna do if you grab hold of a 20" branch over the house and then discover you can't quite cut it off? That would be a very bad time to discover that you had exceeded the cutoff capacity.
> 
> I was in a somewhat large pin oak today. There wasn't much wood smaller than 18" lower than 30' in the air. I think the climbers will still be needed.
> 
> I call bull on eliminating the mini and making money with only one man for assistance. Somebody has to get the larger chunks cut up and hauled out. I can see having a nice business doing hourly work for tree services willing to finish the job for you.


 It's funny alot of guys just can't believe it and I was on the fence before I made the investment. I


pdqdl said:


> 18" cutoff capacity won't remove a very big tree. Whatcha gonna do if you grab hold of a 20" branch over the house and then discover you can't quite cut it off? That would be a very bad time to discover that you had exceeded the cutoff capacity.
> 
> I was in a somewhat large pin oak today. There wasn't much wood smaller than 18" lower than 30' in the air. I think the climbers will still be needed.
> 
> I call bull on eliminating the mini and making money with only one man for assistance. Somebody has to get the larger chunks cut up and hauled out. I can see having a nice business doing hourly work for tree services willing to finish the job for you.


Maybe I forgot to mention that another cool thing about a tree-mek is you can put a basket on it and you have a 100' working height with 85' sidereach. I'm no beginner at this. I created this thread to educate people about available technology. There is no bull. Ask the 5 guys that have come to watch and as a result have ordered their own. I'm generous with what I've learned. I am really making an effort to make the industry better. I want guys to see what is possible.


----------



## Gerasimek (Aug 21, 2015)

Wayne Wilkinson said:


> Is that the one in Ohio?


Yes. Ohio.


----------



## Gerasimek (Aug 21, 2015)

ATH said:


> Tiffin is 30 minutes from me. Wonder if they'll let me demo one for a few weeks


Tiffin has about 3 or 4 on order. You might be able to stop in and see one being built. Impressive facility.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 22, 2015)

Gerasimek said:


> I
> 
> It's funny alot of guys just can't believe it and I was on the fence before I made the investment. I
> 
> ...



It looks like a fantastic tool, and I wish I had one. I am just trying to point out that it isn't a complete solution to tree work.

You have mentioned several times how you only have one assistant and you don't come back at the end of the day all worn out. I believe that is strongly suggestive that you are not standing on spurs blocking down 4' diameter tree sections over the patio.

The use of a bucket is without value if it disables the crane at the same time. Prefer the crane? ...no bucket.

I have a question: does that crane come with a winch? So far, that hasn't gotten a mention.


----------



## knuckleboomtrader (Jan 26, 2016)

I've written an article about the knuckle boom crane and grapple saw technology including an interview with Glenn... lots of good answers from him! https://www.knuckleboomtrader.com/mecanil-grapple-saws/


----------



## Stayalert (Feb 16, 2016)

With that basket you can give the kiddos rides too! Seriously that thing looks awesome. I would need all of the time saved to get over that music though……There's obviously no one tool for every job but the tree-mek looks pretty verstile...


----------



## Superjunior2 (Mar 2, 2016)

Wow, I want one! I wonder how some of those ariel shots were taken waaaay above the work in that vid?


----------



## ATH (Mar 2, 2016)

Drone/quadcopter would be my guess


----------



## Superjunior2 (Mar 2, 2016)

Roger that. Cool vid, that thing looks awesosome


----------



## Gerasimek (Mar 3, 2016)

Tree-mek update: There are now 5 in operation, about 5 more this spring, and close to 10 on order being built. So, if you're in the market, you better get your order in before your competition comes rolling into town with one and shows you firsthand how great a machine it really is. (But, if you're one of those climbers that doesn't age, you don't have anything to worry about.) So far, states that have (or will have) one this year are: CO, MN, OH, PA, NY, NJ, LA, IN. By the end of the year, I'm pretty sure therell be 1 in MT, CT, and GA. Those are just the ones I know about. I may have forgotten a few, too. It's really gaining momentum.


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 3, 2016)

So how long is the line to build one. Glad to see nothing in Iowa yet. How long does it take to build one?


----------



## knuckleboomtrader (Mar 3, 2016)

sam-tip said:


> So how long is the line to build one. Glad to see nothing in Iowa yet. How long does it take to build one?



There are lots of different knuckle boom crane dealers around the country that can build one. Build time is usually around 2-4 months. Here is an article I wrote including an interview with Glenn Gerasimek https://www.knuckleboomtrader.com/mecanil-grapple-saws/


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 3, 2016)

knuckleboomtrader said:


> There are lots of different knuckle boom crane dealers around the country that can build one. Build time is usually around 2-4 months. Here is an article I wrote including an interview with Glenn Gerasimek https://www.knuckleboomtrader.com/mecanil-grapple-saws/




Good article. Saw it on another site.


----------



## Gerasimek (Mar 3, 2016)

Tiffin Loader Crane, from Ohio, has built the most, including mine. They definitely have a good understanding of the system.


----------



## ATH (Mar 3, 2016)

knuckleboomtrader said:


> There are lots of different knuckle boom crane dealers around the country that can build one. Build time is usually around 2-4 months. Here is an article I wrote including an interview with Glenn Gerasimek https://www.knuckleboomtrader.com/mecanil-grapple-saws/


WOW! 2-4 months?, I had no idea. I pictured just mounting a "crane kit" on a truck and simply hooking the head onto the end of the crane. Obviously I know there is more than a snap together system...but would never have guessed it would take that long.

Is that 2-4 months of actually working on it, or is it if I ordered one today it would be 2-4 months before you have it ready for delivery realizing you have other projects going on at the same time? (not that I am ordering one any time soon...would love to, but not the direction I am growing in right now)


----------



## knuckleboomtrader (Mar 4, 2016)

ATH said:


> WOW! 2-4 months?, I had no idea. I pictured just mounting a "crane kit" on a truck and simply hooking the head onto the end of the crane. Obviously I know there is more than a snap together system...but would never have guessed it would take that long.
> 
> Is that 2-4 months of actually working on it, or is it if I ordered one today it would be 2-4 months before you have it ready for delivery realizing you have other projects going on at the same time? (not that I am ordering one any time soon...would love to, but not the direction I am growing in right now)



Usually after placing an order for a new crane it takes anywhere from 2-4 months for the crane to be built and shipped... depending on the time of year. A lot of the work to the truck can be done before the crane arrives though.


----------



## ATH (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks for clarifying! Curious: what is the approximate labor cost for mounting the crane on the truck?

I ask because if somebody were to go shopping for a used unit, should they be looking for a truck-mounted crane or a bare crane? For example, let's say I can save $15,000 buying the truck and crane separately, but it is going to cost $20,000 to mount the crane...then I'd want to buy an already mounted crane/truck combo if possible. Or maybe the truck needs some work...how much can I sink into the truck before it is better to have bought a truck that is read to go?


----------



## Gerasimek (Mar 14, 2016)

ATH said:


> Thanks for clarifying! Curious: what is the approximate labor cost for mounting the crane on the truck?
> 
> I ask because if somebody were to go shopping for a used unit, should they be looking for a truck-mounted crane or a bare crane? For example, let's say I can save $15,000 buying the truck and crane separately, but it is going to cost $20,000 to mount the crane...then I'd want to buy an already mounted crane/truck combo if possible. Or maybe the truck needs some work...how much can I sink into the truck before it is better to have bought a truck that is read to go?



There is a ton of truck prep to mount a crane properly and there are many used truck/crane units out there that aren't great builds. For example, you might find a nice crane/truck combo, but find out that you don't have 100% capacity because of the way it was mounted. 
Tiffin has engineers that make sure that when your unit is finished that you have 100% capacity in full 360 degrees of rotation. Then, just when you think you're going to drive it home, they test the hell out of it for about 3 more days to make sure all the numbers work and there are zero issues. Some units have restrictions like 'over the cab you can only lift 80%'. That's a big restriction. 
I'm very happy with mine. I know, for sure, what it can lift.


----------



## knuckleboomtrader (Mar 14, 2016)

ATH said:


> Thanks for clarifying! Curious: what is the approximate labor cost for mounting the crane on the truck? I ask because if somebody were to go shopping for a used unit, should they be looking for a truck-mounted crane or a bare crane? For example, let's say I can save $15,000 buying the truck and crane separately, but it is going to cost $20,000 to mount the crane...then I'd want to buy an already mounted crane/truck combo if possible. Or maybe the truck needs some work...how much can I sink into the truck before it is better to have bought a truck that is read to go?



Sorry I missed your reply. I was actually in Miami meeting with a Palfinger dealer and have been super busy. I've been getting lots of calls from different crane dealers around the country... tons of interest in this!

Good deals can be had for both cranes mounted on a truck and unmounted used cranes. Like Glenn said, it's hard to find the perfect used crane/truck setup in the secondary market. Even finding a used crane that will work well with a grapple saw is extremely difficult. I just came across a nice 2013 PM 53 SP crane w/ jib. It has 1 function to the end of the jib, but the grapple saw requires two. A second function can be added for around $5,000 - $8,000. It took me 3 months to find a used crane that will work with a grapple saw, there just aren't many in the used market available.

Price for installation all depends on the size of the crane and your truck... it can range from $10,000 up to $40,000 or more!


----------



## Gerasimek (Mar 14, 2016)

knuckleboomtrader said:


> Sorry I missed your reply. I was actually in Miami meeting with a Palfinger dealer and have been super busy. I've been getting lots of calls from different crane dealers around the country... tons of interest in this!
> 
> Good deals can be had for both cranes mounted on a truck and unmounted used cranes. Like Glenn said, it's hard to find the perfect used crane/truck setup in the secondary market. Even finding a used crane that will work well with a grapple saw is extremely difficult. I just came across a nice 2013 PM 53 SP crane w/ jib. It has 1 function to the end of the jib, but the grapple saw requires two. A second function can be added for around $5,000 - $8,000. It took me 3 months to find a used crane that will work with a grapple saw, there just aren't many in the used market available.
> 
> Price for installation all depends on the size of the crane and your truck... it can range from $10,000 up to $40,000 or more!


 I don't want to come off as boastful or anything, but the cost of around $250,000 for a complete setup like mine is not alot of money considering the equipment and personnel that it replaces and amount of sales that it secures. It totally wrecks the current tree service model. You can't prepare yourself for all the changes. It blows everything away. I could rant about it all day.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Mar 14, 2016)

Gerasimek said:


> I don't want to come off as boastful or anything, but the cost of around $250,000 for a complete setup like mine is not alot of money considering the equipment and personnel that it replaces and amount of sales that it secures. It totally wrecks the current tree service model. You can't prepare yourself for all the changes. It blows everything away. I could rant about it all day.



I think you may be overstating the benefits a bit. Maybe in your market with your business model it changes things. I see it efficiently working in a area where there are large removals with decent access. For example, areas being devastated by EAB or DED. However, in my market, I think you would be scrambling to keep afloat.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 14, 2016)

I think the trees are too tall in Vancouver. Handy for the last 1/2 of the tree, though.

Oops! Maybe not. What was the cutoff capacity of that thing again?


----------



## Gerasimek (Mar 14, 2016)

pdqdl said:


> I think the trees are too tall in Vancouver. Handy for the last 1/2 of the tree, though.
> 
> Oops! Maybe not. What was the cutoff capacity of that thing again?


 You can always get a bigger crane if needed. Mecanil makes 3 heads. Mine is the SG220 which has an 18" bar. They also have the SG280 which has a 22" bar. It's heavier, of course, so if you had a bigger crane it wouldn't be a big deal.
The SG220 handles everything I need it to here in western PA.


----------



## knuckleboomtrader (Mar 14, 2016)

The SG280 can go up to a 25 inch bar.


----------



## Gerasimek (Mar 14, 2016)

knuckleboomtrader said:


> The SG280 can go up to a 25 inch bar.


I stand corrected. That's really big. Lagniappe Tree Service from Louisiana has the SG280 on a PK40. He seems pretty happy with it.


----------



## Matt J Leppek (Mar 28, 2016)

Before long we won't even be operating the machines. Just input the address and sip on some coffee…


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 28, 2016)

Gerasimek said:


> I stand corrected. That's really big. Lagniappe Tree Service from Louisiana has the SG280 on a PK40. He seems pretty happy with it.



Lol. So yours is just like a mini version. Seems like good practice anyway!!


----------



## Gerasimek (Mar 28, 2016)

I wouldn't want the SG280 as my only one. I put a ton of time into dreaming up the tree-mek. I think I found the perfect balance between length & weight of truck, reach & capacity of crane, and size & weight of grapplesaw for my particular area and types of trees. I wanted a small, maneuverable unit that I could get into yards and tight spots. The trees in my area are deciduous, mostly, and average height is 75'. I can handle trees up to 115' though.
So is mine a mini version of a PK40/SG280? Yes and for many good reasons. 
It all comes down to what you need for the area you work in.
Keep in mind, a bigger crane means longer truck, heavier unit overall, wider outrigger span, heavy vehicle tax, apportioned plates, higher registration, and less access. The trade off is more capacity and a little more reach.
It's your call. Just a few pointers to help you decide.


----------



## Gerasimek (Mar 28, 2016)

By the way, tree-mek #6 just went into action last week in Eastern Ohio.
And it looks like 2 are on order from the Atlanta, GA area, 1 south of Denver, and 1 from Montana.


----------



## knuckleboomtrader (Mar 28, 2016)

Lots of tree-meks!


----------



## JesseL (Feb 25, 2017)

Gerasimek said:


> By the way, tree-mek #6 just went into action last week in Eastern Ohio.
> And it looks like 2 are on order from the Atlanta, GA area, 1 south of Denver, and 1 from Montana.


Do you know how many mek trucks are in Ohio now and what areas?


----------



## Gerasimek (Feb 25, 2017)

JesseL said:


> Do you know how many mek trucks are in Ohio now and what areas?


There's a PK40 tree-mek in Cleveland. That's the only one I know of in Ohio. I know him pretty well. He only lives 1.5 hours from me.


----------



## treeguy1979 (Feb 25, 2017)

just wondering, how do you feel about the unit Altec is producing now?


----------



## gtrees (Feb 25, 2017)

Gerasimek said:


> There's a PK40 tree-mek in Cleveland. That's the only one I know of in Ohio. I know him pretty well. He only lives 1.5 hours from me.


Here's a picture of that turnpike job we completed last night


----------



## Gerasimek (Feb 25, 2017)

treeguy1979 said:


> just wondering, how do you feel about the unit Altec is producing now?


 I'll give you my honest opinion. I used a Mecanil sg220 on my little kboom for a year before building the tree-mek. It was very limited to small trees and you had to be able to get very close. It was better than nothing but nowhere near ideal. It was more of a novelty. Of use it on what I could reach but often I had to finish the tree by bringing in a bucket truck to finish the high stuff.
The main differences that I see between the tree-mek and the Altec unit:
1. Reach. Tree-mek has much more. You can do taller trees and trees from further away so you're often parking in 1 spot and reaching several trees and you don't have to park so close to the tree.

2. Tree-mek has a jib which enables reaching over things and makes getting pieces to the ground much faster. The Altec can reach only in a straight line and if the only place to set things down is near the truck, you have to retract the boom all the way to do so and that takes time. The tree-mek can cut and jib down the piece in a fraction of the time. I know this because I used a Mecanil on my kboom with no jib. Not great.

3. Lifting capacity. Tree-mek obviously has way more.

4. Hauling capacity. Tree-mek can haul 3 times as much weight. Sure, the Altec unit can dump, but it's not dumping very much. You'll have to take 3 loads compared to 1 on the tree-mek.

5. The Mecanil grapplesaw is better in my opinion. If the Gierkink was better, I'd have one. Mecanil offers 3 sizes. All of which are bigger than the one Gierkink.

6. You can build a tree-mek on any chassis you like so you can buy a used truck with plenty of life left in it without the expense and emissions junk of a new truck. No tree-mek that I know of has been built on a new chassis. It's an unnecessary expense that no sensible person is likely to incur.

7. Palfleet has great tech support and traveling support on their cranes. You should talk to someone that owns an Effer to see if they have good support. I never owned an Effer. 

8. For having so much reach and capacity, the tree-mek is very small at 26'5". So, in comparison, you can't say the Tree-mek is too big.

In closing I'd have to say if you live somewhere where the trees are short, you can drive right up to all of them, you don't have to reach over anything, you don't mind paying for a brand new truck chassis, and you don't need to haul much then the Altec would be ok. It is nice. 
Like tree-mek operators say: I hope my competitors buy an Altec instead of a tree-mek."
I hope this helps you.


----------



## Gerasimek (Feb 25, 2017)

gtrees said:


> Here's a picture of that turnpike job we completed last night


 That's awesome Graham! 2 tree-meks banged that out pretty fast.


----------



## gtrees (Feb 25, 2017)

Yeah man. Super excited for this season. Weather held up too


----------



## treebilly (Feb 26, 2017)

Gonna have to meet up a bit later that I hoped Glenn. It's looking like mid April till we get relief from this clearing season. Two to three more weeks and we will be just putting stuff on the ground to make sure everything is down before migration. Then a couple of weeks of clean up.


----------



## knuckleboomtrader (Mar 2, 2017)

Gerasimek said:


> 6. You can build a tree-mek on any chassis you like so you can buy a used truck with plenty of life left in it without the expense and emissions junk of a new truck. No tree-mek that I know of has been built on a new chassis. It's an unnecessary expense that no sensible person is likely to incur.



It can be easier to get financing on a new truck. Buying a used truck can obviously be risky and actually cost more in the long run compared to buying new... that being said, there are some very good deals on quality used trucks.


----------



## Jason Bex (Dec 22, 2018)

Gerasimek said:


> I'll give you my honest opinion. I used a Mecanil sg220 on my little kboom for a year before building the tree-mek. It was very limited to small trees and you had to be able to get very close. It was better than nothing but nowhere near ideal. It was more of a novelty. Of use it on what I could reach but often I had to finish the tree by bringing in a bucket truck to finish the high stuff.
> The main differences that I see between the tree-mek and the Altec unit:
> 1. Reach. Tree-mek has much more. You can do taller trees and trees from further away so you're often parking in 1 spot and reaching several trees and you don't have to park so close to the tree.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jason Bex (Dec 22, 2018)

Great info in all your posts. Most of my questions have been answered and I am definitely sold on the TreeMek. My problem is up front overhead. I am building my own version here in Iowa using a Fassi F300SE.24. Not quite the reach I want ultimately but will get me on my way with a 68 foot vertical reach for easy access trees. My question for you is the Jib dilemma.....Since the crane I am using has only the one pivot point, how should the Jib be built? I respect your experience and knowledge on the subject. Thank you in advance for any suggestions and help. I have no doubt a TreeMek or a very close version will be in my future after I can get some things paid for and not need the bank anymore.


----------

